# The cons of owning a python



## sammilouise (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi all
I don't think this topic has been posted before and everyone here obviously loves their pets but.. Are there any downsides to owning a python? 
I would really love a python and I've done my research. I've filled out the wildlife forms which are really to post. Have your say because it would be really helpful.


Cheers


----------



## saximus (Jun 2, 2016)

Off the top of my head:


Most common downside - you won't be able to stop at one and, before you know it, you will have a big collection that takes all your time and money .
The second people find out you're a snake owner, you will be bombarded by stupid/ignorant questions and comments.
Snake poo stinks and, if you choose a big species, you will be shocked by how much horrendous excrement can come from one animal.
Despite what new keepers try to suggest, they don't have personality like more common domestic pets so don't expect something that will return your affectionate cuddles.
Health issues, although rare, can be very difficult to diagnose and treat because they won't show that anything is wrong until something has fully set in.
They bite.


----------



## Tinky (Jun 2, 2016)

Depending on your age, (ie if you are over about 35), you dating options will be seriously limited.

Young people seem to be more accepting of reptile pets, however oldies can be recalcitrant.


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 2, 2016)

I agree with everything above. Plus it's a long term pet. Most pythons will live 20 to 25 years. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Raymonde (Jun 2, 2016)

Not many people will look after them when you go away, although they can manage without looking after for short periods of time


----------



## alichamp (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't own a python I own a blue tongue, here are my thoughts on owning a reptile:

- they are REALLY different to mammals (whose care is probably more intuitive because they are more similar to us) so to keep them you need to constantly read and learn about them - I actually see is as a pro but I guess some will see it as a con 

- they can take you or leave you, as long as they have their basic needs met they don't seek out your attention - again a positive for me because they are low maintenance probably a con for some

- they will keep to themselves and hide away a lot of the time

- you work to their needs and their schedule rather than yours, which means there will be times you want them to entertain you but they have other ideas.

- - - Updated - - -

Perhaps the feeding requirements of a python can contain cons...?


----------



## Iguana (Jun 2, 2016)

-The food. This is depending on how big the snake is (small snakes aren't really an issue). Unless you breed your own rodents, buying them will cost a fair amount. Also, defrosting rats sucks, they tend to smell.


----------



## alichamp (Jun 2, 2016)

And you need a space in the freezer to keep frozen rats.


----------



## Raymonde (Jun 2, 2016)

Iguana said:


> -The food. This is depending on how big the snake is (small snakes aren't really an issue). Unless you breed your own rodents, buying them will cost a fair amount. Also, defrosting rats sucks, they tend to smell.



I used to agree with this, then i thought about how much it would cost per month to buy dog or cat food for the equivalent number of animals and i actually think snakes are cheaper than dogs or cats. It seems like a lot because most people buy in bulk. Although, I do only have 2 snakes so I am sure its a much bigger issue for people with 5 or 10 or more snakes. (then again imagine the amount of food needed for 5 or 10 dogs.....)


----------



## saximus (Jun 2, 2016)

Raymonde said:


> I used to agree with this, then i thought about how much it would cost per month to buy dog or cat food for the equivalent number of animals and i actually think snakes are cheaper than dogs or cats. It seems like a lot because most people buy in bulk. Although, I do only have 2 snakes so I am sure its a much bigger issue for people with 5 or 10 or more snakes. (then again imagine the amount of food needed for 5 or 10 dogs.....)


Agreed.

1 rat per adult snake per 2-4 weeks over 7 months = 7-14 rats per year. At $5 per rat, that's $35-$70 a year.


----------



## Iguana (Jun 2, 2016)

Raymonde said:


> I used to agree with this, then i thought about how much it would cost per month to buy dog or cat food for the equivalent number of animals and i actually think snakes are cheaper than dogs or cats. It seems like a lot because most people buy in bulk. Although, I do only have 2 snakes so I am sure its a much bigger issue for people with 5 or 10 or more snakes. (then again imagine the amount of food needed for 5 or 10 dogs.....)



Yeah I agree with you on the point that dog/cat food is much more expensive (good quality food anyway) and especially for many dogs/cats. But for just a snake alone, a big one like an olive, Bredli, BHP or coastal, for one meal for adult is 20-25 at most pet stores. And for a student or someone without a job, it can seem like alot, maybe for someone with a well paying job and only one snake, not so much.

Also worth noting that a person with a single snake may not buy in bulk, usually meaning the rats are more costly for each individual.


----------



## Burgo89 (Jun 2, 2016)

When they shut down for winter and you don't see them for months on end


----------



## Tinky (Jun 2, 2016)

It is not a mattter of if you will get bitten, it is a matter or when, (and you will bleed alot, but will also have some great photos).

Having said that I have only been bitten twice, and both times it was my mistake. Nips from snappy little hatchies don't count.


----------



## sammilouise (Jun 2, 2016)

These have been really helpful. In regards to their excrement.. is it correct that you can record their rate of digestion and avoid bringing them out of the enclosure on say day 5 after they've eaten so they don't crap in your house? I'm looking at a 5 year old bredli who is about 3m who's previously been used for talks at schools so hopefully he's out of his bitey phase


----------



## SKYWLKR (Jun 2, 2016)

Why that particular snake and one thats already reached adulthood? My 2 cents is that for a brand new first timer, you'd get way more enjoyment and learning experience if you went for something alot younger and easier to care for. I know that an adult Bredli would have a certain 'wow' factor to show off to your friends and family etc, but so would a yearling that grows with you and you it (if that makes sense?)


----------



## Toska (Jun 2, 2016)

saximus said:


> Off the top of my head:
> 
> The second people find out you're a snake owner, you will be bombarded by stupid/ignorant questions and comments.



I've had my Noodle for just over a year and I only just started getting this.

I was asked by someone being totally serious last weekend if I had her teeth removed...


The one thing that most people see as a down side with Noodle is that being nocturnal she is usually tucked up in one of her hides asleep when they want to see/hold her and I refuse to drag her out of her hide so they can. Despite being a beautiful animal she isn't the most exciting creature to watch even when she is out since she does most of her exploring and moving about when we're in bed and all the lights are out.


----------



## sammilouise (Jun 3, 2016)

That makes sense. This snake needs to be rehomed and I know he eats well. His owner also said he is great for handling and has been used for presentations. It what ways would a younger snake be easier? Other than general size and handling..


----------



## JackTheHerper (Jun 3, 2016)

saximus said:


> Off the top of my head:
> 
> Snake poo stinks and, if you choose a big species, you will be shocked by how much horrendous excrement can come from one animal.



Try Owning 3 Rottweilers :lol:


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jun 3, 2016)

A big snake or 3 Rotties still don't smell as bad as one medium Bluey... How people keep them in their bedrooms I have no idea :shock:!

Jamie


----------



## alexbee (Jun 3, 2016)

Personally i wouldnt go for the 3m bredli if i was you.. sure some snakes may not bite so much but if you pick them up at the wrong time they will, and a 3m bredli will hurt... get a hatchie and you will learn to read the animals and learn how to handle as it grows


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 3, 2016)

pythoninfinite said:


> A big snake or 3 Rotties still don't smell as bad as one medium Bluey... How people keep them in their bedrooms I have no idea :shock:!
> 
> Jamie


Is that a blue heeler or a blue tongue?


----------



## ParselTongue (Jun 3, 2016)

There aren't any!

I have owned a Bredli for 4 years and never been tempted to acquire any other snake/s. It would detract from our quality time together. He spends his evenings curled in my lap while I watch TV. Or cruising up and down the hallway before coming to rest his head on my arm where I am sitting on the floor reading to keep him company. When I open the enclosure I am greeted by feather light tongue flickers over my face and neck before he buries his face into my armpit asking for a stroke. Never been bitten or struck (apart from one time in the first week when he was a timid little baby). Mine gets at least 10 minutes stroking in the enclosure every day.

He only defecates after a meal (once a month) which is easy to pick up as a solid lump and shouldn't smell because you get rid of it immediately. He eats a large rat once a month which is cheaper than any other pet's diet I can imagine. If you do your research, ask intelligent questions of intelligent people you won't have health issues (or will be able to avoid them most of the time) so you aren't doing annual vet checks for vaccinations, heartworm, fleas, ticks, distemper, hepatitis etc. etc. If you don't want people to ask questions about your snake, don't tell people you have one. Simple. Or view their questions as an opportunity to educate their ignorance, fear and superstitions. I agree snakes are long term pets but so are children and that doesn't stop people breeding. Why consider any pet if you aren't prepared to love it and be in it for the long haul unless of course you want one for the novelty and will get rid of it when the next animal is 'in fashion'. As long as the snake has a good thermostat and water it will probably appreciate you going away on a holiday (especially if you like to get it out to show friends or dates!)

But why would you want to get a fully grown mature snake? If you adopted a human, would you want a baby or an adult? It is far more rewarding to adopt a baby and grow with it. The snake will relate to you (without previous experiences you don't know about affecting its behaviour to you) You will have the opportunity to watch it grow and develop with you, not the end result of someone else's upbringing. If, for example, the previous owner had the snake out and handed around to every visitor it might have been exposed to hysterical behaviour often exhibited by young females, or gripped too tightly, or worse yet held like a hose and 'kinked' which causes pain and makes the snake extremely nervous and prone to strike.If you want a trusting, relaxed snake take it from as young as possible and handle it yourself, and as gently and often as possible. 

I hope I have convinced you there is no downside to owning a snake!


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jun 3, 2016)

Iguana said:


> -The food. This is depending on how big the snake is (small snakes aren't really an issue). Unless you breed your own rodents, buying them will cost a fair amount. Also, defrosting rats sucks, they tend to smell.



Sorry Iguana but I disagree cost is not that bad compared to some animals. I think if you own only 1 the temptation is to rely on pet stores for food and they do charge a fortune. Find a rodent breeder and buy in bulk. It doesn't take much to work out how many rats you need for 3 months and it will save you time/money driving to the pet store every 2-3 weeks. I think my bill over a year breaks down to about $3.50 per week per animal for food.


----------



## Iguana (Jun 3, 2016)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Sorry Iguana but I disagree cost is not that bad compared to some animals. I think if you own only 1 the temptation is to rely on pet stores for food and they do charge a fortune. Find a rodent breeder and buy in bulk. It doesn't take much to work out how many rats you need for 3 months and it will save you time/money driving to the pet store every 2-3 weeks. I think my bill over a year breaks down to about $3.50 per week per animal for food.



I agree with you after seeing it broken down that way. I should clarify that I'm an unemployed student, with 2 very hungry pythons, so it seems like much more to me, especially since I used to use pet stores. But i've started buying in bulk, so it's not as bad anymore. Sorry for the confusion, the original post was rather specific to my circumstances!


----------



## ParselTongue (Jun 3, 2016)

There aren't any!

I have owned a Bredli for 4 years and never been tempted to acquire any other snake/s. It would detract from our quality time together. He spends his evenings curled in my lap while I watch TV. Or cruising up and down the hallway before coming to rest his head on my arm where I am sitting on the floor reading to keep him company. When I open the enclosure I am greeted by feather light tongue flickers over my face and neck before he buries his face into my armpit asking for a stroke. Never been bitten or struck (apart from one time in the first week when he was a timid little baby). Mine gets at least 10 minutes stroking in the enclosure every day.

He only defecates after a meal (once a month) which is easy to pick up as a solid lump and shouldn't smell because you get rid of it immediately. He eats a large rat once a month which is cheaper than any other pet's diet I can imagine. If you do your research, ask intelligent questions of intelligent people you won't have health issues (or will be able to avoid them most of the time) so you aren't doing annual vet checks for vaccinations, heartworm, fleas, ticks, distemper, hepatitis etc. etc. If you don't want people to ask questions about your snake, don't tell people you have one. Simple. Or view their questions as an opportunity to educate their ignorance, fear and superstitions. I agree snakes are long term pets but so are children and that doesn't stop people breeding. Why consider any pet if you aren't prepared to love it and be in it for the long haul unless of course you want one for the novelty and will get rid of it when the next animal is 'in fashion'. As long as the snake has a good thermostat and water it will probably appreciate you going away on a holiday (especially if you like to get it out to show friends or dates!)

But why would you want to get a fully grown mature snake? If you adopted a human, would you want a baby or an adult? It is far more rewarding to adopt a baby and grow with it. The snake will relate to you (without previous experiences you don't know about affecting its behaviour to you) You will have the opportunity to watch it grow and develop with you, not the end result of someone else's upbringing. If, for example, the previous owner had the snake out and handed around to every visitor it might have been exposed to hysterical behaviour often exhibited by young females, or gripped too tightly, or worse yet held like a hose and 'kinked' which causes pain and makes the snake extremely nervous and prone to strike.If you want a trusting, relaxed snake take it from as young as possible and handle it yourself, and as gently and often as possible. 

I hope I have convinced you there is no downside to owning a snake!


----------



## Wally (Jun 3, 2016)

^^^^ Yup. Heard you the first time.


----------



## GBWhite (Jun 3, 2016)

Beat me to it Wally...


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 3, 2016)

I thought I had scrolled the wrong way for a second.....


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 3, 2016)

pinefamily said:


> Is that a blue heeler or a blue tongue?



haha big difference


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 3, 2016)

dragonlover1 said:


> haha big difference



In size, as well as toilet habits. Every blue heeler I've ever owned has always done his business in the one corner of the yard.


----------



## SKYWLKR (Jun 4, 2016)

There has only ever been one Blue Heeler I loved more than anything in the world.

Maggie Doyle


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jun 4, 2016)

pinefamily said:


> Is that a blue heeler or a blue tongue?



Bluetongues! Blue heelers are great!

J


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 4, 2016)

I would have to disagree with you guys and say there isn't much difference between owning an adult and raising a hatchy. With hatchies, unless you over feed them they will take AGES to grow and you'll get bored. With an adult it doesn't grow and you'll also get bored, not saying snakes are boring but frankly I don't see why he shouldn't get this adult over a hatchy.

Cons:
-You have to explain to the idiots of the world how the urban myths aren't true about 100 freaking times a day! 
-Be prepared to never be seen in a good light in society again, luckily for me most people IRL hate me anyway and I couldn't care less


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 4, 2016)

One pro: all of those annoying family members don't visit any more.


----------



## PythonLegs (Jun 6, 2016)

There aren't any!

I have owned a Bredli for 4 years and never been tempted to acquire any other snake/s. It would detract from our quality time together. He spends his evenings curled in my lap while I watch TV. Or cruising up and down the hallway before coming to rest his head on my arm where I am sitting on the floor reading to keep him company. When I open the enclosure I am greeted by feather light tongue flickers over my face and neck before he buries his face into my armpit asking for a stroke. Never been bitten or struck (apart from one time in the first week when he was a timid little baby). Mine gets at least 10 minutes stroking in the enclosure every day.

He only defecates after a meal (once a month) which is easy to pick up as a solid lump and shouldn't smell because you get rid of it immediately. He eats a large rat once a month which is cheaper than any other pet's diet I can imagine. If you do your research, ask intelligent questions of intelligent people you won't have health issues (or will be able to avoid them most of the time) so you aren't doing annual vet checks for vaccinations, heartworm, fleas, ticks, distemper, hepatitis etc. etc. If you don't want people to ask questions about your snake, don't tell people you have one. Simple. Or view their questions as an opportunity to educate their ignorance, fear and superstitions. I agree snakes are long term pets but so are children and that doesn't stop people breeding. Why consider any pet if you aren't prepared to love it and be in it for the long haul unless of course you want one for the novelty and will get rid of it when the next animal is 'in fashion'. As long as the snake has a good thermostat and water it will probably appreciate you going away on a holiday (especially if you like to get it out to show friends or dates!)

But why would you want to get a fully grown mature snake? If you adopted a human, would you want a baby or an adult? It is far more rewarding to adopt a baby and grow with it. The snake will relate to you (without previous experiences you don't know about affecting its behaviour to you) You will have the opportunity to watch it grow and develop with you, not the end result of someone else's upbringing. If, for example, the previous owner had the snake out and handed around to every visitor it might have been exposed to hysterical behaviour often exhibited by young females, or gripped too tightly, or worse yet held like a hose and 'kinked' which causes pain and makes the snake extremely nervous and prone to strike.If you want a trusting, relaxed snake take it from as young as possible and handle it yourself, and as gently and often as possible. 

I hope I have convinced you there is no downside to owning a snake!

- - - Updated - - -

Sorry, felt left out.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jun 6, 2016)

"Tongue flicks over my face and neck" rings serious alarm bells for me I'm afraid. You'll only want one accidental bite to your face from a large python and you'll regret that type of familiarity. I've seen it happen with others and their "trusted" snakes, it happened to me when I was a kid (copping a fair bite on the lip when I was showing off), and I've seen a "trusted" Lacie give its owner 36 stitches and intravenous antibiotic therapy when it was taken for granted once too often.

You should never be casual about allowing a python access to your face...

Jamie


----------



## Iguana (Jun 6, 2016)

I heard that if a snake's tongue is flickering at you it's generally okay, only when they raise their head and 'stare' it means you're in trouble? Is this just a myth? Or not really a 'general' rule?


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jun 6, 2016)

It's a myth. Ask a rat if it feels generally okay when a snake is flickering its tongue at it. Tongue flicking is a means of sensing its surroundings, and they will do it just before striking at anything. Relying on the primitive reptile brain and its judgements where a critical bite is possible is simply asking for trouble.

Jamie


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 6, 2016)

Hooray for glasses! Hatchies love sitting on my glasses for some reason. Red tries but every time he does they fall off :lol:

Adopt a human? Those things are feral and if one goes near my house it's straight to the pound! I ain't getting a pet human ever!

*INCOMING HUMAN DEBATE*


----------



## GBWhite (Jun 6, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> Hooray for glasses! Hatchies love sitting on my glasses for some reason. Red tries but every time he does they fall off :lol:
> 
> Adopt a human? Those things are feral and if one goes near my house it's straight to the pound! I ain't getting a pet human ever!
> 
> ...



Here you go BF.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owB6zFSZbng&list=PLOtXk32e_0wavcSCi9GNcFGOmAzy3WgNW


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 6, 2016)

GBWhite said:


> Here you go BF.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owB6zFSZbng&list=PLOtXk32e_0wavcSCi9GNcFGOmAzy3WgNW


So they can be tamed. I see now the plight of responsible human owners, being compared to other, less responsible ones. Thanks for showing me the other side in a reasonable light George


----------



## adderboy (Jun 7, 2016)

pythoninfinite said:


> "Tongue flicks over my face and neck" rings serious alarm bells for me I'm afraid. You'll only want one accidental bite to your face from a large python and you'll regret that type of familiarity. I've seen it happen with others and their "trusted" snakes, it happened to me when I was a kid (copping a fair bite on the lip when I was showing off), and I've seen a "trusted" Lacie give its owner 36 stitches and intravenous antibiotic therapy when it was taken for granted once too often.
> 
> You should never be casual about allowing a python access to your face...
> 
> Jamie



Really, Jamie? I mean, REALLY???? I have some similar memories, too...

S


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jun 7, 2016)

It's called learning the hard way S. Usually it's a matter of when, not if...

J


----------



## meako (Jun 24, 2016)

I adopted a bredli that was about 1.8m. About 8months ago.Hes now over 2M and heres the really good part he hates people and me in particular.I received him via a ballot as he was handed in by friends of his previous owner.
At first he was a strikin snappin slitherin psycho.
I have to wrangle him out for outdoor time in the sun.I think he may have worked that out as hes calmed down a lot since I have had him.That said I keep a safe distance exclusion zone around my face when handling him.
The big question is did the previous owners husbandry techniques leave this snake emotionally scarred? I know nothing of his previous life.


----------



## Dustproof (Jun 24, 2016)

My Stimson's crawl over my head and give me a wet willy, they like to get inside my glasses and love to crawl all over my Computer. They never bite me, and are very happy whilst they are out. They get fed in their Enclosures and I never handle them after feeding for a day or so, when I say goodnight to them, they come over to the glass to see me. I probably wouldn't do it with a bigger Snake but they are still very friendly if you treat them nicely. I love them like any other pet

I must add that I have had them since they were little shoe strings that were snapp litte snakes, when they go tused to the fact that I am no threat, they stopped biting.


----------

